# My first attempt at engraving :)



## KZOR (3/4/18)

Got myself the Dremel 3000 this morning to play around with engraving.
First victim ......... my REO door.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 20


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/4/18)

KZOR said:


> Got myself the Dremel 3000 this morning to play around with engraving.
> First victim ......... my REO door.
> 
> View attachment 127809



Very cool @KZOR 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (3/4/18)

Epic stuff!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/4/18)

Wow that is cool, especially for the first victim

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bizkuit (3/4/18)

Not bad at all for a first try, when can we expect a tutorial video?
I've been eying my old beat up noisy cricket 25 for some engraving treatment

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (3/4/18)

That looks cool.... nice job.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (3/4/18)

KZOR said:


> Got myself the Dremel 3000 this morning to play around with engraving.
> First victim ......... my REO door.
> 
> View attachment 127809



This is amazing... Especially for a first attempt. Well done Sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (3/4/18)

KZOR said:


> Got myself the Dremel 3000 this morning to play around with engraving.
> First victim ......... my REO door.
> 
> View attachment 127809



Hands sure have competition on the forum now. 

First it was his tips that BumbleBee has started to make

And now you with his engraving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (3/4/18)

That looks epic

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (3/4/18)

Second one .... other REO door.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/4/18)

Hahahaha @KZOR you getting engraving happy ? 

The wifes car door looks like a nice piece to practice on

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Captain Chaos (3/4/18)

Just maybe @Rob Fisher will send you some of his Billet boxes for a little bit of "personalization"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Just maybe @Rob Fisher will send you some of his Billet boxes for a little bit of "personalization"



I already have a BB with @hands for just that!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (4/4/18)

KZOR said:


> Got myself the Dremel 3000 this morning to play around with engraving.
> First victim ......... my REO door.
> 
> View attachment 127809




Could have been a lot worse


----------

